# Big Minnesota Elk...Tis the Season!



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Drove thru Grygla this morning and ran into this guy being registered on a Landowner tag. Nice bull that had 350 written allover it till he knocked that browtine off. He'd still be a hell of a trophy in my book.


----------

